# ground throws and LGB switches?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you put a manual throw, like a tenmile ground throw, on an LGB switch? 

I have a small yard under construction. It feeds four tracks into a storage shed, using two LGB 16000 switches and two 12000s for rolling stock that can take the narrow curve. I've noticed that one of the switches--an LGB 12000 series, with a manual, unpowered drive--won't stay put. It keeps wanting to flip from the straight position to the turned position. 


I know I could open the drive and probably lube it and retension the spring. But I'd rather have something more robust for this, something I can install and forget about. Does anyone have info on adapting a tenmile or similar manual ground throw to an LGB switch? Or have any suggestions fro making one? 

Thank you


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote 
Yes you can use a Tenemile on LGB switches. I use them exclusively on all the switches in my garden. You may have to adjust the point on the tie bar. I get my throws from www.cocry.com. They also sell a kit to convert the tie bar for the ground throw. I have been able to convert the existing switches through trial and error. Very easy to do.


----------

